# P & S Sighting



## distant.star (Apr 25, 2015)

.
I was shooting a street event today when I saw a man pull a point & shoot camera from his pocket and start taking pictures.

Surprised, I asked why he was using that instead of a cell phone.

His response...

"The card in my cell phone is full."


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi distant.star. 
That's funny, almost a priceless quote. Thanks for the laugh. 

Cheers, Graham. 



distant.star said:


> .
> I was shooting a street event today when I saw a man pull a point & shoot camera from his pocket and start taking pictures.
> 
> Surprised, I asked why he was using that instead of a cell phone.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

People like to carry all their photos around in their cell phones or on cards in their P&S cameras. There are lots of cloud apps for backing up, but I still see people who have lost their camera or cell phone begging for someone to return it because all of their photos of their children were on it and not backed up.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 27, 2015)

just want to share...

http://petapixel.com/2015/04/25/crappy-gear-amazing-photos-using-an-old-canon-powershot-to-capture-dreamy-landscapes/

and

https://500px.com/MeaganVBlazier

note: all done by p&s


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

ishdakuteb said:


> just want to share...
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2015/04/25/crappy-gear-amazing-photos-using-an-old-canon-powershot-to-capture-dreamy-landscapes/
> 
> ...



You are drawing attention to what we do not want to hear 

The subject and composition are 99% of the image value. All cameras can generally produce good images, and technically perfect images are nice, but most would grade a image on the composition and subject.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 27, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > just want to share...
> ...



1. so you suggest my sharing is not something that others want to see. i can delete it if it is not interested.
2. "all cameras can generally produce good images" <- agree, but not many people see it this way, glad you see it this way!!!...
3. "most would grade a image on the composition and subject" <- so base on your eyes, those photos are good or bad? to me, i want to have her visuals and skills...

again, i do not mind to delete my post if it is not interested... sorry, i am a very straight person...


----------

